# Rocking Chair In A Bag



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We just recently welcomed a sweet new addition to our family







Ellie Claire was born in January and we will be taking her on her first camping trip in May. We didn't start camping with our boys until they were bigger so it will be our first experience taking an infant. She happens to LOVE being rocked to sleep and I'm wondering how we will make it without a rocker. Anyone have one of these rocking chairs in a bag? And is it a decent rocking chair? It seems like a good price.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-in-a-bag/42642

Thanks, Lesley


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Eric&Lesley said:


> We just recently welcomed a sweet new addition to our family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there and good lucky with camping with the baby ....it is realy just as much fun9 meaning no more trouble) as being at home with one. You just have to Think ahead a little more,which is what you are doing about the rocking chair...............I do not have one...byt DD does and she just loves it! She has had it for several years now and has just worn it out,she will begetting a new one before her next dog show.

Good Luck.......and Happy camping


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one of those chairs and I love it. It helps keep the GS happy at bed time. The only problem is I can rock myself to sleep also. So go for it and happy rocking.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yep! I toted one along when my grandaughter was small and still benefited from rocking! We would have been lost without it. I did slide easily on the floor in the trailer so I would put a piece of the no skid stuff under it and rock on!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like a good price and anything that help get an infant to sleep is well worth the cost.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, I love my rocking chair! And that's a great price. It amazes me how many people come by and say they haven't seen one like this and wish THEY had one. Idunno, are these new on the market? Anyway, congrats on the baby and you'll get plenty of use out of this chair - even when you're NOT holding the baby!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I am expecting our 5th child (no, I'm not crazy, but I'm sure I will be soon!







) in exactly 4 weeks, and I Need One Of Those Chairs!!! No Camping World stores around here, but my aunt had one a few years back. I'll have to ask her where she found it and keep my eyes open for one. I wonder if Bass Pro Shops would have them. One just opened up north of Calgary, so we may have to stop in and check!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

watervalleykampers said:


> I am expecting our 5th child (no, I'm not crazy, but I'm sure I will be soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where I bought mine - BASS PRO SHOPS - I think it was a little more than the Camping World price - but WELL WORTH IT. And for having given birth (almost) 5 times, YOU DESERVE IT! Congrats and good luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I even saw one today at Winco.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Very neat! I will have to look for one next time we are in the area of a Camping World.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I am expecting our 5th child (no, I'm not crazy, but I'm sure I will be soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where I bought mine - BASS PRO SHOPS - I think it was a little more than the Camping World price - but WELL WORTH IT. And for having given birth (almost) 5 times, YOU DESERVE IT! Congrats and good luck








[/quote]

Thank You! And now we'll definitely be stopping in there before our first trip out.


----------

